
Reverse engineering the Gear VR controller - jimdev
http://jsyang.ca/hacks/gear-vr-rev-eng/
======
gautamb0
Very interesting. I haven't used GearVR much, but Google Cardboard/Daydream
SDK's can be annoyingly bulky and inflexible at times. The new input methods
that VR has brought about can be useful in non-VR scenarios as well.

